# Attacked behind Arundel HS



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

About two hours ago my 26 year old daughter was attacked on the trails behind Arundel HS in Odenton MD. She was jogging but a lot of us MTB back there. A guy with a dog scared the two M/Fers away. It was two black guys is all she can say.

I'm heading to the hospital to meet up with her now.

If anyone hears anything please let AACO Police know. Also let you daughters and wives know to be careful there and anywhere else they are. 

There are noroad bikers back there but some of you may MTB or walk back there.


----------

